# Ballheads – Markins Q3i Traveler or RRS BH-40 Pro II?



## chrysoberyl (Dec 31, 2014)

The tripod is a Gitzo GT1542T Traveler and the maximum load will be 3 kg. I will greatly appreciate any feedback!

John


----------



## Eldar (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the BH-40 on a Gitzo GT2540F, which in my view is the right head size for that tripod. On a Gitzo GT1551T I use a BH-30. I believe that would balance the GT1542T better, even though a BH-40 also fits. A BH-30 is more than capable of holding the weight you´re looking for and it is less weight (not by much though). Both heads are working very well and I recommend them both.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 31, 2014)

Worth a read:

http://community.the-digital-picture.com/showthread.php?t=7067&p=80785&viewfull=1#post80785


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 31, 2014)

You folks are the best! Thanks and Happy New Year!

John


----------



## brad-man (Dec 31, 2014)

chrysoberyl said:


> The tripod is a Gitzo GT1542T Traveler and the maximum load will be 3 kg. I will greatly appreciate any feedback!
> 
> John



I actually have both ballheads in question (as well as the Gitzo). They will both lock up solid. The Markins is _much_ smoother and locks up with less force than the RRS at the ballhead end. The panning locks are a different matter. They are both smooth, but the RRS locks up much easier than the Markins. You decide which is more important to you.


----------

